# Tolkien tribute page



## orthoo (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello
I created Tolkien tribute page. If you have some information which is important, or some interesting links please update this tribute page. Today 3.1 is Tolkien's bord anniversary.
Link for the tribute page is at the graveportal page
http://www.graveportal.com/gravestone/56/J.R.R.--Tolkien

I gave there link on this forum.. but I know there is more interesting pages which can be added there as external inks for Tolkien's tribute page.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jan 4, 2012)

Great quote! :*up



JRRT said:


> The world is indeed full of peril and in it there are many dark places. But still there is much that is fair. And though in all lands, love is now mingled with grief, it still grows, perhaps, the greater


----------

